# Richtung der AIO Lüfter?



## V509-Cassiopeiae (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe heute meine alte Enermax ausgebaut weil diese nicht mehr richtig funktionierte und gegen eine Thermaltake ausgetauscht. Nun bin ich mir unsicher ob ich die 2 Lüfter (280 mm) an der Front richtig herum zum Radiator ausgerichtet habe.

Müssen die die Luft ins Gehäuse ziehen oder nach vorne weg befördern? Die Lüfter der Enermax vorher waren nämlich anders herum eingebaut. Ich weiß das nicht genau weil das ein gekauftes Komplettsystem war und ich mir nie wirklich Gedanken gemacht habe welche der 8 vorhandenen Lüfter sich wie dreht. Vorne an der Front befinden sich 3 wo ich ebenfalls nicht genau weiß ob die die Luft ran ziehen oder wegblasen. Dann oben nochmal 2 wo ich mir relativ sicher bin das die rausblasen und hinten noch mal 1 Lüfter wo ich mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher bin.


Jetzt ist die Frage: Könnt ihr mir anhand der Bilder die ich hier mal hochlade, herausfinden wie da wohl die Funktionsweise ist bzw. ob ich denn nun die 2 Lüfter von der neuen Wasserkühlung richtig herum eingebaut habe. Die noch mal umzudrehen ist nicht das Problem.

Jetzt die zeigen mit der Wölbung nach außen. Aber nach innen müsste es sein oder? (Nach innen = Luftstrom kommt auf einen zu, richtig?)

Vorher mit der Enermax war es die konvexe Seite auf welche man geschaut hatte.


Und: Ist das jetzt überhaupt so wichtig? Macht das am Ende des Tages einen großen Unterschied?  Laut Core Temp sind alle Kerne unter 70 Grad bzw. knapp dran bei Spielen.

Es handelt sich um ein 9900k weshalb das Thema wohl nicht ganz unwichtig ist da bekannt ist wie heiß diese CPU werden kann.

Die ausgebaute liegt so herum wie sie eingebaut war.


----------



## claster17 (17. Oktober 2020)

Die beiden TT-Lüfter arbeiten gegen die Gehäuselüfter.
Förderrichtung eines Lüfters erkennt man entweder an der Lüftergeometrie oder an den Pfeilen an der Seite des Lüfters.


----------



## V509-Cassiopeiae (17. Oktober 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die beiden TT-Lüfter arbeiten gegen die Gehäuselüfter.
> Förderrichtung eines Lüfters erkennt man entweder an der Lüftergeometrie oder an den Pfeilen an der Seite des Lüfters.


Da waren aber keine Pfeile.
Also falsch rum?


----------



## sinchilla (17. Oktober 2020)

Warum hältst du nicht einfach mal die Hand davor (im Betrieb natürlich).

Wie bereits geschrieben, sind normalerweise Pfeile am Lüftergehäuse oder aber die Geometrie verrät es dir, Lüfter drehen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, wenn du auf die Nabe schaust, die Blätter sind wie schaufeln, spätestens die Blattform verrät dir die Richtung. Auf der Seite, wo das Lüfterblatt konkav ist, wird die Luft geblasen.

Also in Kurz: konvex drückt die Luft raus. Konkav zieht sie heran.

Im Zweifel folgendes Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-gSPiSePqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Allgemeinen gibt es die Begriffe push & pull in Bezug zum Radiator, es wird push bevorzugt, gibt aber natürlich auch Ausnahmen, wie bei Allem.

Der Luftdruck (hinter der ausblasenden Seite) ist nämlich immer höher, als der Unterdruck (der ansaugenden Seite) vor dem Lüfter. Folglich ist die Kühlleistung im push-betrieb höher.


----------



## V509-Cassiopeiae (18. Oktober 2020)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Warum hältst du nicht einfach mal die Hand davor (im Betrieb natürlich).
> 
> Wie bereits geschrieben, sind normalerweise Pfeile am Lüftergehäuse oder aber die Geometrie verrät es dir, Lüfter drehen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, wenn du auf die Nabe schaust, die Blätter sind wie schaufeln, spätestens die Blattform verrät dir die Richtung. Auf der Seite, wo das Lüfterblatt konkav ist, wird die Luft geblasen.
> 
> ...


Heißt jetzt im Klartext für mich? Wie rum müssen die 2 Lüfter denn nun von meiner Wasserkühlung?


----------



## claster17 (18. Oktober 2020)

Die beiden TT-Lüfter wenden und dann passt alles.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2020)

Ist ganz einfach, da wo die LEDs zu sehen sind wird die Luft angesaugt und auf der anderen Seite wo sich der Motor und der Aufkleber befindet  kommt die Luft wieder raus. Im Grune ist es nicht falsch, denn du bläst jetzt die Luft aus dem Rechner durch den Radiator vorne raus. Das kann der Grafikkarte zu gute kommen da sich so weniger Hitze anstauen wird. Ob dir das optisch Gefällt und du es gut findest wenn du die warme Luft von vorne abbekommst musst selbst entscheiden.

Was jedoch öfters verbaut wird ist die Lüfter mit den LEDs nach vorne, so wie die alten Lüfter auch verbaut waren und den Radiator innen im Gehäuse. Dann bläst du die Luft von außen in das Gehäuse rein. Vorteil  ist so du hast von vorne die schönen LEDs und der Prozessor könnte ggf. etwas kühler werden, da die Raumtemperatur in der Regel kühler ist. Der Nachteil wird aber sein das du nun warme Luft der Grafikkarte gibt und wenn oben und hinten nicht gut genug warme Luft abgeführt wird nun sich auch die Wärme im Gehäuse stauen kann. Dadurch kann die Temperatur der Grafikkarte etwas weiter ansteigen.

Am ende ist es im Grunde egal, musst halt selbst entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist.
Falsch sind im Grunde beide Methoden nicht.

Das Ergebnis der Kühlung ist auch etwas besser wenn du mit den Lüfter nicht am Radiator saugst, sondern durch bläst. 
Außerdem sitzen mit saugend, also Pull Betrieb die Lüfterblätter näher am Radiator was ggf. auch zu Luftgeräusche führen kann.


----------



## claster17 (18. Oktober 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> denn du bläst jetzt die Luft aus dem Rechner durch den Radiator vorne raus.


Eben nicht, weil die drei Frontlüfter dagegen arbeiten.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2020)

Die hat er doch gar nicht mehr verbaut.
Wenn er sie noch verbaut hat dann hast du natürlich recht.



V509-Cassiopeiae schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine alte Enermax ausgebaut weil diese nicht mehr richtig funktionierte und gegen eine Thermaltake ausgetauscht.





V509-Cassiopeiae schrieb:


> Die Lüfter der Enermax vorher waren nämlich anders herum eingebaut.


----------



## V509-Cassiopeiae (18. Oktober 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die hat er doch gar nicht mehr verbaut.
> Wenn er sich noch verbaut hat dann hast du natürlich recht.


Die alte Enermax ist ausgetauscht gegen eine neue Thermaltake. Vorne an der Front die 3 Lüfter sind nach wie vor dort. Die ziehen die Luft eigentlich ins Gehäuse dachte ich bisher?
Noch mal zum Verständnis. Vorne an der Front sind, wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich, 3 RGB Lüfter am rotieren. Die haben nichts mit der Wasserkühlung zu tun. Direkt dahinter ist aber der Radiator angebracht und daher ist es glaube sehr wichtig wie rum die 2 Radiator Lüfter nun angebracht sind. Wenn die 3 Lüfter vorne die Luft reinziehen, dann arbeiten jetzt die 2 doch genau dagegen, was nicht gut sein kann?


----------



## HGHarti (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe es So aufgebaut: Vorne 3 Lüfter die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen. Oben habe ich den Radiator darunter die Lüfter die die Luft durch den Radiator nach außen drücken. Und hinten am Heck einen Lüfter der auch die Luft aus dem Gehäuse drückt


----------



## V509-Cassiopeiae (18. Oktober 2020)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Ich habe es So aufgebaut: Vorne 3 Lüfter die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen. Oben habe ich den Radiator darunter die Lüfter die die Luft durch den Radiator nach außen drücken. Und hinten am Heck einen Lüfter der auch die Luft aus dem Gehäuse drückt


Ok klingt auch sinnvoll.
Aber ich hätte es gerne von der Anordnung so wie es bei mir vorher schon war und da interessiert mich jetzt im wesentlichen ob die 5 Lüfter vorne (2x von AIO und 3 Cpu) gegeneinander arbeiten oder nicht so wie es aktuell bei mir aufgebaut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2020)

Die Luft muss durch ein Radiator durchziehen können und wenn du vorne mit drei Lüfter rein bläst müssen die inneren Lüfter saugen und die Luft weiter ins Gehäuse leiten. Die vorderen haben in diesem Sinn auch mit dem Radiator was zu tun, da dessen Luft durch den Radiator gezogen wird.

Auf der Skizze ist der Radiator in der Mitte und rechts und Links die Lüfter.
Der blaue Pfeil ist der Luftzug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## V509-Cassiopeiae (18. Oktober 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Luft muss durch ein Radiator durchziehen können und wenn du vorne mit drei Lüfter rein bläst müssen die inneren Lüfter saugen und die Luft weiter ins Gehäuse leiten. Die vorderen haben in diesem Sinn auch mit dem Radiator was zu tun, da dessen Luft durch den Radiator gezogen wird.
> 
> Auf der Skizze ist der Radiator in der Mitte und rechts und Links die Lüfter.
> Der blaue Pfeil ist der Luftzug.
> ...


Ok. das hat mir weiter geholfen. Danke.


----------

